# How about a little chit chat thread?



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Just to post about little tidbits about the day we've had that don't go anywhere else and so forth and nonsense and all. Well, it is time for me to go to sleep.  I had my wine and it was cheap but good and now it's time to watch Baggage on the Game Show Network channel.  Hope you all feel good now.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

What ???


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> What ???


I edited my post hopefully making it better to understand.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Seems like that is already going on with many posts already...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

I guess so but not sure what you mean Ralphy. lol


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2016)

You mean something like this?

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/8662-What-s-on-your-agenda-for-today


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2016)

AprilT said:


> You mean something like this?
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/8662-What-s-on-your-agenda-for-today



PS though a newer one would probably be more relevant given how long and old the above one is.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Just to post about little tidbits about the day we've had that don't go anywhere else and so forth and nonsense and all. Well, it is time for me to go to sleep.  I had my wine and it was cheap but good and now it's time to watch Baggage on the Game Show Network channel.  Hope you all feel good now.



I was confused at your saying it was time for you to go to sleep and to watch Baggage.  How can you do both?  (Yeah, I go to sleep watching movies sometimes .... )


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I was confused at your saying it was time for you to go to sleep and to watch Baggage.  How can you do both?  (Yeah, I go to sleep watching movies sometimes .... )


I guess I use the saying "go to sleep" as a catch all phrase meaning at that time to go offline.  Yeah, that was contradictory.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

So what would you like to chat about?  

I have been watching the Devon Horse Show on the USEF website.  Beautiful horses, and classes I've never seen at other shows.  It's live, they're showing jumpers right now; more cool classes will start at 7:00 pm EST.  
http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/2016Devon/


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

AprilT said:


> PS though a newer one would probably be more relevant given how long and old the above one is.


Maybe, we will see.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> So what would you like to chat about?
> 
> I have been watching the Devon Horse Show on the USEF website.  Beautiful horses, and classes I've never seen at other shows.  It's live, they're showing jumpers right now; more cool classes will start at 7:00 pm EST.
> http://www.usefnetwork.com/featured/2016Devon/


I saw a beautiful horse jump!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

I think they are cleaning the area now.  Actually I'm not sure what they are doing with those trucks with water coming out of them.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

Here is a tentative schedule of classes. Scroll down for tonight and the rest of the week.  Lots of variety tonight!

http://www.devonhorseshow.net/wp-content/uploads/2016-Tentative-Time-Schedule-for-Website.pdf

I just finished a corndog and some broccoli (pretending the florets are green fries!).  The kitties just finished some tuna and are sleeping it off. Waiting for it to cool off a bit outdoors before I go walk.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Very interesting.  My niece was an equestrian once.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 1, 2016)

Apparently this thread is about saying whatever comes into one's head.  I'm trying to paint a whirlpool for my cover art for my book.  My character is getting sucked into it.  Whirlpools in side view with a little of the top visible are hard to paint.  If I had a horse getting sucked into it, that would be harder to paint.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Apparently this thread is about saying whatever comes into one's head.  I'm trying to paint a whirlpool for my cover art for my book.  My character is getting sucked into it.  Whirlpools in side view with a little of the top visible are hard to paint.  If I had a horse getting sucked into it, that would be harder to paint.


I wish I knew how to paint!  I am making dinner right now.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

Phoenix, your cover art sounds intriguing.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 1, 2016)

Presently, I'm surfing the boards and flipping, channels between the Goldbergs and tiny house nation.


----------



## myfeethurt (Jun 1, 2016)

Went for a long walk'3pm til 1030 pm.Now my feet hurt.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

I have to change the channel on tv.

Wow, that is one long walk!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm sitting here miserable and can't figure out why.  Then it dawns on me that is is humid as all get out in my apt and I should turn the AC on!!!  Ever do that?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2016)

myfeethurt said:


> Went for a long walk'3pm til 1030 pm.Now my feet hurt.




WOW -- that is a LONG walk!  I didn't even walk my dog today -- rainy and yucky weather this afternoon.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sitting here miserable and can't figure out why.  Then it dawns on me that is is humid as all get out in my apt and I should turn the AC on!!!  Ever do that?



Yup, this afternoon, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Yup, this afternoon, as a matter of fact.


I'm cooled off now, hope you are, too.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I think they are cleaning the area now.  Actually I'm not sure what they are doing with those trucks with water coming out of them.



They are watering the arena.  Keeps down dust, helps set the footing for the next class.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 2, 2016)

Old desktop PC died yesterday.  I've ordered a refurbished Dell from Amazon.  Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## justfred (Jun 2, 2016)

Good Morning All from a dull, chilly. Hampshire.
I feel like a bit of a chat this morning to cheer me up as I have not been too good for a few days. I got my watercolour paint box out yesterday and found it hard to get started again but will have another go today.
I do like to take a walk first thing in the mornings but for a few days I have been stuck indoors.
Hope everyone is in fine fettle this morning and full of beans. 
Off for a little walk now so till later.
Look after yourselves.
Fred


----------



## Pam (Jun 2, 2016)

Lovely and sunny up here in South Cumbria which is great as I'm off out for the day with youngest son and grandson. We're catching the train to a nature reserve to do a bit of walking and bird spotting.


----------



## Redd (Jun 2, 2016)

Off for a walk myself as soon as the sun comes up. Don't want to run into a coyote in the dark.


----------



## ronaldj (Jun 2, 2016)

warm here in the thumb of Michigan, our garden is mostly planted and today I have to work at the hardware.......


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 2, 2016)

Redd said:


> Off for a walk myself as soon as the sun comes up. Don't want to run into a coyote in the dark.




Thats one of the most reassuring aspects of living in the UK. No matter where you are and at whatever hour. You are always top of the food chain!


----------



## justfred (Jun 2, 2016)

No fear of running into a coyote down here. We are in danger of being torn to pieces by a mole or a field mouse however.
It,s starting to warm up now and the sun is trying to break through the cloud.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh no, the killer moles are out, run!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Just ate a celery stalk...


----------



## justfred (Jun 2, 2016)

Ralphy 1.
Too late!! the moles are immune to celery. Better take to your heels.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Do the moles like coffee?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't wear heels too much...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

I never do, my knees won't stand for it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Phoenix, your cover art sounds intriguing.



Thanks.  Do you think it would be okay to post it on in the photos section when I'm finished to see if it will achieve what I want for a book cover?  I'd ljke opinions.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2016)

justfred said:


> Good Morning All from a dull, chilly. Hampshire.
> I feel like a bit of a chat this morning to cheer me up as I have not been too good for a few days. I got my watercolour paint box out yesterday and found it hard to get started again but will have another go today.
> I do like to take a walk first thing in the mornings but for a few days I have been stuck indoors.
> Hope everyone is in fine fettle this morning and full of beans.
> ...



What kinds of things do you paint?  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Phoenix!  How are ya?


----------



## justfred (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Phoenix.
I usually use watercolours. Flowers, Castles and now and then when the mood takes me birds.
I am self taught and do tend to throw away more than I keep much to the annoyance of my children.
I will try and post one for you to look at when I get to know how.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 2, 2016)

I see no on has posted any new "chat".

Here's my day  so far Up & at'em early.
Aren't we retired?

Showered ,, headed to see  dermatologist this morning.

UGH,, road repairs on the way ,, took back roads to avoid  it.
Early  to   his office,,,but paperwork  took time.

Think  his nurse told me more about  my skin than he did.
Got a spot on forehead zapped /froze.
He looked at my  face,, said  see me in the Fall & we'll put  some creams on it,, sort of  like chemo.

(me)  >OK???  (gulp)

Left there & treated myself  to a cheap pair of  summer shoes.
Home & back to the daily grind.

Everyone !!! Wear your  sun block,, wide brimmed hats,,please!


----------



## justfred (Jun 2, 2016)

This my painting of an old disused oasthouse in winter


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2016)

Beautiful, Justfred!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

That is a beautiful painting, Justfred!  How big is it in "real life"?  

You are seriously talented!

I am waiting for the afternoon horse show session to kick off.  Been watching online all week.  I feel better now than I did earlier -- bad aches and pains this morning, worse than usual.  Now I have a cat sleeping on my lap (probably not good for the aches and pains but very good for my soul).  I am trying to get back to work on my current story but hit writer's block earlier this week and just can't get back into the groove. Sigh.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2016)

It's lovely.  You're an excellent artist.  You can see some of my artwork at www.whereartmeetstheheart.com


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

I am feeling so much better it's hard to believe I felt so horrible earlier today.  I just finished a huge supper -- funny how eating decently can make you feel better.  It wasn't even a "nutritious" supper but apparently something my body needed.  The kitties ate well too and are now sleeping off their supper.  

Funny how little it takes to realize how blessed I am.  Relief from pain does it every time!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 2, 2016)

The odd thing is that the body seems to think it needs to eat regularly.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 2, 2016)

Tomorrow is a book sale at my favorite town library. Another one on Saturday elsewhere but close by...WHHHHOOOOOHOOOOO, um did I mention I am really passionate about reading? I mean more than food? Really, I am serious.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Fur, I am glad you read.  It's a good thing to do.  I haven't been able to get myself to read since college when I HAD to read all sorts of junk I didn't know if I even wanted to.  I should get over that already!


----------



## Sweetpea (Jun 2, 2016)

I have tons of books, but now when I start to read I fall asleep.   Does age have something to do with that?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 2, 2016)

Quite possibly, I have books for bed too. No brainers or so intense like war history...lights out...can't think no more. But a good read anytime of the day or night will take you away in words.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 3, 2016)

Since I'm a writer and do it all the time, I'm constantly editing whatever I read, like I do my own work.  I read it like, how would I do their stories differently? If I read in bed I would get into the story and then be thinking about it all night instead of sleeping.  I would like to find some good entertaining books that are mild fantasy/paranormal/visionary.  Mostly I like books where the characters are fully fleshed out, and I get to know what they are thinking and who they are in the inside.  I do not like stories where anyone is evil or deranged.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jun 3, 2016)

Reading is good for the soul 
I am off to a "show and shine" tomorrow.  (car show, old preserved, old modified, old in general, new, new souped up, you name it, and likely some spiffy motorbikes there too.  It's a big annual affair.  Weather should be mighty fine


----------



## AprilT (Jun 3, 2016)

Speaking of books, I returned from the library not long ago, I picked up several books including two more in a series called freakonomics, I highly recommend, at least the one I read a few days ago, titlted, Think Like A Freak, of which sparked me to pick up the writers' earlier works.  

I know I should be at the beach, but I don't have the energy to deal with the sweltering heat, just walking out the door and you start to melt; the humidity is stiffling.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 3, 2016)

Sweetpea said:


> I have tons of books, but now when I start to read I fall asleep.   Does age have something to do with that?   



When I try to read, I get so sleepy I can't hardly hold my eyes open but I try! That's why I don't even pick up a book during the day. I wait until I go to bed and then I read unless I have just finished a book. Once I finish one, it is so hard to get started in another one. Once I do though, it is hard to put it down even though I'm so sleepy I can't stand it!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 3, 2016)

I just had a look at that picture everyone was talking about. Absolutely beautiful, took me right back to PA and all the lovely old barns. Even the ones a bit rough around the edges are still charming. The book sale was themed Summer Reading Fiction, I usually read everything but...Still found some treasures and board books for Mr. Baby. The towns sale is tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2016)

Glad y'all are enjoying your books!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 3, 2016)

Does your local public library have a summer reading program?


----------

